# FSX install problem



## COOLfiat (Aug 11, 2010)

Ref Link : http://www.techsupportforum.com/f26...tor-x-install-error-1935-on-vista-310498.html




forwearemany said:


> I Also got your errors,
> but this procedure worked for me. Try this.
> 
> 1. Un-install or completely remove FSX garbage.
> ...


"3.3 Run SimConnect.msi"
When I try to install it stop at 99.9% and never works (installs)!:4-dontkno

I try to open the dvd with powerISO and then copy it to my computer so that I can Move the msxml4.manifest file (the one posted by forwearemany) to that Image (I made it .daa) of the DVD 1, but it says that DVD 1 is being used by another program and that I can't continue! What The HECK how do you do this!!!


----------

